# Support the community orchestra in the St. Louis metro area



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Our community symphonic orchestra is competing for grant money in a contest sponsored by one of the corporations in the area. I would like to ask the members of this forum to vote for the St. Louis Civic Orchestra in this competition - it is the only classical music group that is competing - and show how important it is to *support classical music in the community*!

Thank you so much for your time, and thank you if you decide to vote! :tiphat:

P.S. you can vote 1 time per day! The contest ends on April 22.

Click on the following link, and then just click on the "Vote" button. It will ask you to verify your email address the first time you vote, and then you can vote once per day.

*St. Louis Civic Orchestra*


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Link did not load for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

The website seems to be down - thank you for trying! Please try again later


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

symphonicmolecules said:


> The website seems to be down - thank you for trying! Please try again later


Looks like the website is fixed - please try again!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, approx 100 worthy volunteer causes. St Louis citizens are helping build a better community. I voted for you


----------

